# Finally finished!



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

I finally finished the needlepoint stocking for my great niece. I am so ready to knit! I have missed it!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

My goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!! how long did it take?


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

OMG Absolutely fantastic and you are extremely patient OR on some really good meds.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That is very pretty. 

Robin


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, it is an heirloom


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Abeautiful work of art.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What a treasure! Beautiful work!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent work and colours.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

CrazyWoman57 said:


> I finally finished the needlepoint stocking for my great niece. I am so ready to knit! I have missed it!


How can one person have so much talent? Wonderful work.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the colors!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you all! It took several months. It is for my great niece whose grandma would have done one for her if she was alive. I took it upon myself to do the honor for my sister who passed away almost 5 years ago. Now onto knitting.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

A lot of work there, it's beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is so beautiful, amazing!


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful! I love anything snowmen since I live in the north. Great job. She will love and treasure it.


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! Wow! You must have great eyes, I can't imagine changing colors that often! Something to cherish for ever.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful,A lot of work,


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

WOW! Your stocking is just gorgeous! You sure have a lucky niece! Beautiful job!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!! Stunning!! Beautiful gift of love!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Almost speechless, amazing work


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Gorgeous!


Agree! Lovely work.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I love this!!Very colorful. Well...just another thing I want to get to. Been wanting to make these Christmas stockings for years. Right now I'll settle for time to knit! Haven't knitting a thing in almost 3 months since I joined the art league. All I do is paint....sniff! No time.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

I have done needlepoint in the past for births/weddings etc, so I can appreciate how much work has gone into this.Absolutely amazing!No wonder you're ready for knitting!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Your stocking is a masterpiece of work. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great looking stocking. Hope all your work is appreciated.
Did you work from a printed on pattern, or is it one that is on a seperate sheet? I always like to work with patterns that are on a seperate sheet. Not only can you use it over and over again, but you don't have the problem that you have room for one stitch and three different colors are listed. The pattern you chose is really stunning. Bet you are glad it is finally done, and most of all in time for the Holidays.
Congrats,
Elfie


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful work....


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's perfectly gorgeous. It must have taken quite some time to needlepoint. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Mrsdonha (Feb 21, 2012)

This is amazingly beautiful. Your niece will treasure it.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. hope she appreciates it.. xo WS


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW! Great job. That should be a keep sake.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful stocking. It even has my name on it. Not something I would try. I'll stick to knitting and crocheting.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely! You've created a family heirloom.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope she keeps it forever!
I know I would!
Beautiful!


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

What a lot of work must have gone into that! And the results are just stunning. I can imagine your great-niece will be delighted!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

such a beautiful job.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is truly beautiful. What a lot of work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So lovely


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

she will have it her entire life. beautiful


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!! That is incredible!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It's gorgeous. A whole lot of work and time went into it


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely needlework!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Your work is perfect!


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought kits to make one of each of us in my family (5) but the idea of starting the first one knowing that I would have 4 more to make kept putting me off! I guess I should start them in January '15 so I don't feel time pressured to complete them!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, it is gorgeous!!!


----------

